# RDA Squonk pin



## QKNatasha (9/5/18)

Is it possible to take any RDA and change the 510 pin to a squonk pin and have it work?


----------



## Cobrali (9/5/18)

If I remember correctly, a year or two ago there were some guys who had their 510 pins drilled out and made into 510 squonk pins. Better to ask the skipper @Rob Fisher or @Silver if they can remember who did the conversion. I think it was done for the dotmod petri rda, the old two post one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (9/5/18)

QKNatasha said:


> Is it possible to take any RDA and change the 510 pin to a squonk pin and have it work?


I tried doing that and learned that the ordinary 1 or 2 mil drill bits do not stand up to the task at all. So one would need to invest in a proper drill bit and find out what the correct feed and spindle speed would be for the material the positive pin to be drilled is made of.

Also, if the pin you intend drilling has a flat screwdriver slot, the end result will allow juice to seep out into the threaded part of the 510 connection. The Ghoul RDA has this design flaw and I do find juice collecting between the atty bottom and mod top. Not nice.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/5/18)

Cobrali said:


> If I remember correctly, a year or two ago there were some guys who had their 510 pins drilled out and made into 510 squonk pins. Better to ask the skipper @Rob Fisher or @Silver if they can remember who did the conversion. I think it was done for the dotmod petri rda, the old two post one.



A chap in the USA did most of mine back in the day. Then Jaco from Vape Club did some for me.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (10/5/18)

Yip, if @JakesSA from VapeClub cannot do it, it cannot be done.


----------



## shabbar (10/5/18)

@Justin Pattrick might just be able to help you

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Zister (10/5/18)

Hi there, I can also have a look at making some for you, I manufacture my own BF pins for our RDAs. They are 304 stainless with a hex bottom so no leaking. 1.5mm hole.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## RainstormZA (10/5/18)

This might help.


----------



## JakesSA (11/5/18)

I normally drill with a 1.3 mm bit and generally replace the screw with a stainless steel equivalent. Often the standard screws used are made from some kind of brass and tend to sheer apart once hollowed out. Drilling with small diameter drills is tricky and I've only been able to successfully do it on a lathe.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shabbar (13/5/18)

Zister said:


> Hi there, I can also have a look at making some for you, I manufacture my own BF pins for our RDAs. They are 304 stainless with a hex bottom so no leaking. 1.5mm hole.



I need a solid pin for my goon .


----------



## Zister (13/5/18)

shabbar said:


> I need a solid pin for my goon .



Where are you from? PM me some dimensions and I'll have a look


----------



## 87hunter (13/5/18)

Zister said:


> Where are you from? PM me some dimensions and I'll have a look


Do you make the zig18? If so your workmanship is exceptional.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zister (14/5/18)

87hunter said:


> Do you make the zig18? If so your workmanship is exceptional.



Yes I used to make them. Thanks for the compliment its much appreciated. I have now moved on from the tanks to RDAs

Reactions: Like 2


----------

